# How can I play OGM, AVI, MPEG and VRO Media files on my Intel Mac?



## gabrielleitao (Jul 30, 2006)

First of all, I am using an iMac 20", with Intel Duo Core 2Ghz, 512MB of RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon X1600, running Mac OS X 10.4.7 (Tiger).

I've tried to play the movie files on my Mac, but I really cant. I had those videos on CDs, but when I try to open on my Mac it simply doesnt work?

Any ideas? What program, what Player do you recommend and what components do you recommend to make my Mac play those video and media files.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 30, 2006)

For AVI files, I recommend installing Divx and using using QuickTime Player. For WMV files, install WMV Player for QuickTime. MPEGs should play in QuickTime Player right out of the box.

VLC can play just about anything, so if you run across anything (like an OGM) that QuickTime can't handle, try it. I don't know what a VRO is, but I imagine VLC can play it.

Also, don't be afraid to use the forum's search feature. This question has been asked and answered many times.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I know... I searched that on the forums and I found the VLC before...

Thanks for your reply, because some of those things I gotta install on my QuickTimePlayer I didnt know b4. By the way, if you wanna know what is VRO, those are DVD media files. My VRO files are all from my Digital Camera.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 30, 2006)

I see. If you're going to be dealing with MPEG2 video (like on DVDs), you might want to buy Apple's MPEG2 component for QuickTime ($19.99). It says it can play VRO files.

MPlayer is another non-QuickTime-based player like VLC. Generally I think VLC is better, but there are a couple thing MPlayer is better at, like playing FLVs or RealMedia files.


----------



## ParadoxQuine (Jul 30, 2006)

with flip4mac, VLC, and quicktime you should be able to play anything.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, you still cannot play *WMV 10*.


----------

